# Salmon success with Q-view



## smokeenvy (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

Wanted to stop by and say thanks for the help with a recent salmon smoke. Also wanted to show off a bit.

I bought two 2lb atlantic salmon fillets at a local fish market. I used Bob's brine (search for it) and let them soak overnight. I pulled them one hour before they were to go on, rinsed, patted dry and let them sit.

I used a mixture of Apple and Pecan to smoke and just placed them in an aluminum pan rather than fight the grates.  On one fillet I basted Dutch's maple glaze every 15 minutes.  The other I left unglazed and ultimately used a cilantro vinaigrette prepared by my wife.

I will highly recommed the maple glaze, it was amazing!!  

I was very concerned about smoking fish and was not comfortable doing it, but with your help it turned out great and I was a hero.  Thanks guys!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 7, 2009)

Now that is some _*FINE*_ looking salmon.  Good Job...


----------



## backcountry (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks great to me. Points!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good job there smoke everything looks awesome


----------



## fishawn (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice work, the glaze sounds really good.


----------



## walterwhite (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm glad to hear it went well. I'd really like to know what time and temp you smoked at to achieve success. It would also be helpful to know what woods you used for smoke.

I keep hearing that alder works well but I have a lot of maple (box elder, actually) and wonder how well that would work.

thanks,
walt


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats on a great smoke, The Q looks great too. Salmon is my favorite fish. Thanks for sharing the good times.


----------



## smokeenvy (Sep 4, 2009)

I used pecan and apple wood at 225.  I used an electronic therm and smoked until 150-155.

Took about 2.5 hours.


----------



## walterwhite (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you for the details.

-walt


----------



## scubadoo97 (Sep 4, 2009)

Prety easy to tell which one had the glaze.  They both look great.


----------

